# List your favourite firefox extensions...



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2005)

Well FF is know to have additional features, with the help of extensions..., list the best extensions which u use... 

mine best five (although, i use more): 

* *adblocker*
* *gmail notifier*
* *chatzilla*
* *bandwidth meter*
* *bugmenot*


----------



## babumuchhala (Jan 16, 2005)

My list of favourite extensions are:
1. Adblock (blocks ads)
2. Flashgot(Gets download accelerators working for ff)
3. Tabbbrowser Prefrences (Enhances the ff tab browsing feature)
4. McSearch Preview -- gives previw of sites on web search(google, yahoo, msn)
5. Bandwith Tester -- Tests ur connection speed


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 16, 2005)

doc, u do know, u cant just print stuff and call it trade mark, it aint a game


----------



## techno_funky (Jan 16, 2005)

here are mine 

*Ad block
*Bandwidth Tester
*gmail notifier 
*BB Code
*Tabbbrowser Prefrences
*ConQuery


----------



## alib_i (Jan 16, 2005)

hey c'mon .. plz search before u post such obvious topics
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11323

-----
alibi


----------



## allindrome (Jan 16, 2005)

Flashgot
ForecastFox
Bandwidth Tester


----------



## digen (Jan 16, 2005)

My Fav are..
1.BBCode
2.Session Saver
3.Flashgot
4.Tweak Network Settings
5.Auto Copy
6.Nuke Anything
7.Adblock


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 16, 2005)

sunnydiv said:
			
		

> doc, u do know, u cant just print stuff and call it trade mark, it aint a game


hmm, did u know that i printed this? i did myself with ms paint. 

And ofcource it is easy and simple to make
 and trademark, becoz if u had noticed i had the one as avatar before, and heck why cant u PM me , instead of posting thing like this....

@alib_i,
that  thread wasnt essentially a "whats ur fav. extension thread" and i searched before posting...., as i always do...


----------



## sunnydiv (Jan 16, 2005)

i still dont think, u can make something n call it trade mark, u cant even call it copyrighted without registering

and ofcourse no trade involved , and another thing u cant trademark a red plus sign, i don think so. its just something to be cautious about thats all


----------



## sreevirus (Jan 17, 2005)

my fav extensions:
foxytunes
bbcode
gmail notifier
tabbrowser extensions
launchy
quick note
adblock
autofill
web developer
nuke anything


----------



## harmax (Jan 19, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> hey c'mon .. plz search before u post such obvious topics
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11323
> 
> -----
> alibi



blah blah blah......

thinks hes is a mod ....

jus wana increase his post count


----------



## alib_i (Jan 19, 2005)

harmax said:
			
		

> alib_i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i can say the exact thing to u for posting this useless comment

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 19, 2005)

harmax said:
			
		

> alib_i said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm, i may think whatever i feel like, what the f*** is bothering u? 

U start all kind of controversial threads and call raven a spambot..., and u take abt me? If u think this thread is a spam, why post here?


----------



## cooljeba (Jan 20, 2005)

hmm let's stop all this and get back to da topic 

My favorite are
  gmail notifier
  Mouse gestures  for firefox  just downloaded it today *it rocks*. 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## goobimama (Jan 20, 2005)

Bug-me-not is the most cherished extension that I have installed. It logs in to sites which are otherwise a pain to browse....its too good.

Show-image is also a very important one, one that should be inbuilt.

Image-show-hide is a useful extension if you are constrained on bandwidth...

Milind


----------



## koolbluez (Jan 20, 2005)

Guys.. i a'int gettin "adblock-0.5.2.039-fx.xpi" to install in my FireFox 1.0.

It says Adblock works only 4 FF-0.7 - 1.0... but my FF IS Release 1.0 (da latest)... not older than that... (MINE IS NOT "Preview Release or other older version")
It was workin on my previous installation.. not now...

Then why the hell is this error buggin me...

By the way.. I liked *Adblock*... it rocks... Other extensions ka use abhi tak tho nahin aaya...


----------



## amitpagarwal (Jan 23, 2005)

I guess Scrapbook is also a very useful extension for saving content from the web.

Just my 0.02 cents.
The Indian Blogger


----------



## majig (Jan 23, 2005)

Heres mine

Adblock
Flashgot
All-in-one gestures


----------



## cheetah (Jan 23, 2005)

I use:

1. BugmeNot (It automatically log u into a site with pre registered username and password,so u dont have to register)

2. Slogger (History Logger,Suggested in digit)

3. Sage News Feed Reader (best news reader)

4. Flash got Download Manager.

5. Open Link In (To open links in new tabs ,usually some links open in new windows,this one solves the prob)


----------



## perk_bud (Jan 23, 2005)

1>session saver
2>Gmail notifier.


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 25, 2005)

ax3 said:
			
		

> didn`t find (Show-image & Image-show-hide) extensions ...
> 
> where can i find it ???
> 
> r they compatible with FF 1.0 ???


Show Image 0.3

Image-Show-Hide 0.1.4.4

Both are compactible with FF 1.o


----------



## alib_i (Jan 25, 2005)

i stumbled upon a gr8 extension yesterday ..
its called Add and Edit Cookies
just edit your yahoo cookie to expire in (say) year 2010 instead of 'at the end of session'
and u dont need to login to yahoo or orkut or gmail or any such site ..
very useful

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2005)

Just found a  extension that adds little x's to all the tabs of firefox. 

*extensionroom.mozdev.org/more-info/tabx

This one is cool! Now we have tabs like maxthon or opera.   

*rely.ca/eggon/images/eggon100.png


----------



## alib_i (Feb 5, 2005)

when will someone make/get hold of extension that i asked here --> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11590

____
alibi


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Feb 6, 2005)

whoa! tnx man grudge.. gud one there.... Keep up the good wrk...

also the gud egg...


----------



## quad master (Feb 6, 2005)

AdBlock
FlashGot
fireFTP
Forecast Fox
Web Developer
Foxy Tunes
Mouse 

Well i am looking for AdBlock - list of adds so i can add it to adblock list.

A extension which shows at what kbps the page is loading.
just like Opera


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 7, 2005)

> A extension which shows at what kbps the page is loading.
> just like Opera


*www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=1328


----------



## quad master (Feb 7, 2005)

@sreevirus

Thanks this is what i wanted.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 7, 2005)

Man can anyone get hold of a extension for resume last saving session? Sree (emma hater), u post the screenshot also! 

Also the one like Maxthon, where we are able to see the speed at which we connect...


----------



## sreevirus (Feb 10, 2005)

hmmm...
i'm having double thoughts about whether i shud help u or not, u freak ....its u who hates her, and not me...anyway, i'll do it coz ur "evil thots" can only materialize in UR DREAMZ drudge (so dream on...) 

first, dload and install Tabbrowser Extensions (its the biggest extension package for a cool tabbed browsing experience)
direct link to xpi: *www.extensionsmirror.nl/extfirefox/Tabbrowser_Extensions_1.13.2005013101.xpi

next, restart firefox and rt click anywhere on the toolbar and click on Customize....u must get three new icons as shown in the pic...drag them on to the toolbar...
*img193.exs.cx/img193/4712/ffc.th.png

next, click on the load tab session icon and save ur current session, like this:
*img193.exs.cx/img193/4742/ffsession.th.png

and for that speed and load-rate thingy, i had alreay posted, anyway, ur answer is this: Extended Statusbar.
so, what do i get for this? 

PS: this opera theme roxxx....get it


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 10, 2005)

sreevirus said:
			
		

> so, what do i get for this?


Hmm, ok, you can have emma foe one day!  8) 

And thanks emmahater, these two worked..., all i had to do is download the thing in maxthon and install it... 

Thanks emmahater


----------



## BONZI (Feb 10, 2005)

I really miss the session manager in opera


----------



## goobimama (Feb 10, 2005)

sessionSaver .2 is a lovely extension for reloading sessions in Firefox. don't have to do a thing. Even scrolls down to the exact place in the tab that you were viewing..


----------



## BONZI (Feb 11, 2005)

can you give a link?


----------



## BONZI (Feb 11, 2005)

smiley Xtra is a good tool for forums


----------



## prasadzmultiplex (Mar 2, 2005)

_Generated Wed Mar 02 2005 13:15:42 GMT+0530 (India Standard Time)_

Enabled Extensions: (12)

Adblock 0.5.2.039 - Filters ads from web-pages
Autofill 0.2 - Automatically fill out HTML forms
BBCode 0.3.7 - Adds BBCode to the context menu for forums like Mozillazine (PHPBB and others). Based on Cussers pastequote extension.
De-ImageShack 0.4.2 - Converts ImageShack page links to image links
Gmail Notifier 0.4.2 - A notifier for Gmail accounts.
Google Images Re-Linker 0.1.1 - Jumps directly to the full-size image on images.google.com.
ListZilla 0.5.1 - Outputs an alphabetical list of either extensions or themes to a text, vB code, or HTML file.
OpenNewWindowFromHere 0.1 - Open a new browser window/tab from current url location
SessionSaver .2 0.2.1.025 - Magically restores your last browser session.
Super DragAndGo 0.2.4d1 - Drag a link or anything like a uri (e.g. "abc.com" ), and throw it to anywhere blank on the webpage to open the it in a new tab.
Tab X 0.5 - Adds a close button to each of the browser tabs
Word Count 0.1.1 - Counts the number of words in selected text.


Got This List Thru ListZilla.....


----------



## ashok (Mar 8, 2005)

BONZI said:
			
		

> smiley Xtra is a good tool for forums



Can u gimme the link M8? I have seen some fora using them  and they do look lute


----------



## drgrudge (Mar 10, 2005)

@ashok, can't u google?

*addons.update.mozilla.org/extensio...0 &os=ALL&category=Website Integration&id=375


----------



## ycr007 (Mar 10, 2005)

I use the Transloader feature of Imageshack extensively.But there's no
direct extension for imageshack in firefox,is there?


----------



## cheetah (Mar 10, 2005)

I think theres a project running on mozilla for imageshack transloader.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 11, 2005)

Tabbrowser Preferences 
BBCode

That's all....


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 7, 2005)

I saw a very good and useful extension. We all got some issues with FX 1.0.6 or Deer park alpha versions. Now with a extension called  *Nightly testers tools *, that will make these extensions work for you so you don't have to edit files to get them working. It's easy to do. 

What we'll do is right click on the "incompatible" extensions in the EM and "enable" it  and then it will work.  



> *Features:
> *  Allows you to force the application to believe an extension is compatible with the
> current version and enable it. (Only works on recent builds of Firefox and Thunderbird, branch and trunk since 20/08/2005).
> *  Adds a menu item to let you to copy the build identifier to the clipboard.*
> ...





Get it now:
Nightly testers tools


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2005)

I use :
Autocopy
Flashgot
NoScript
Adbock
Tabbrowser Prefrences and Tab X
Disable Targets
Slogger
Open Download
BBcode
BBtagger
BBcodeXtra
Filterset.G
Notifier for Gmail
PDF d/l


----------



## chinmay (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I don't have mucho favourites cuz I don't believe in messing with new Fx extensions . Here are the ones that I use :-

*Google Toolbar for Firefox
Well Rounded
ImageShack Right Click
Flashgot
Adblock
BBCode*


----------



## mario_pant (Sep 7, 2005)

i use...
google toolbar ext
forecastfox
no script
flashgot
eggon
ieview
PDF download
windows update
auto copy


----------



## wORm (Sep 7, 2005)

I can't live without:

1. Adblock (Blocking the pesky ads)
2. Flashgot (Integration with Flashget)
3. Google Preview (Adds images to google search results)
4. Media Player Connectivity (Makes watching streaming video a breeze)


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 8, 2005)

For tabbed brwsing Tab mix is the best extention
*ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/tab_mix/tab_mix-0.2.2.3-fx.xpi
It has LOADS of feature. It makes tabbed browsing better than opera.
You will not see any changes at first. Go to its options and see the differnce.
(it also has progress meter for each tab)


----------



## hpotter606 (Sep 8, 2005)

My extentions are
flashgot
customize google
download statusbar
mouse gestures
show ip
dictionary search
zoom fox
tab mix
google toolbar


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 8, 2005)

i like these

Tabbrowser Prefrences and Tab X 
Disable Targets 
Slogger 
Open Download 
BBcode


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 8, 2005)

i have only 1 tool or extension running... thats Adblock..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine r:

*BugMeNot
jsLib Lite
Extended Statusbar
Reload Every*

Regarding to ad-block, I disables all ads by tweaking *userContent.css* file...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2005)

I too used Extended Statusbar, which is a sort of cool extention wherein we get stats like we have in Opera and Maxthon, but it's quite buggy. When we switch btw the tabs, then the address (URL) dont get changed many of the times. Dunno if I had used the latest version, but the version that I once used was buggy, and happy to have uninstalled that extension.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

I never faced such problem.
May be it was problem in that version.
I'm using 1.2 version of Extended status bar...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> I saw a very good and useful extension. We all got some issues with FX 1.0.6 or Deer park alpha versions. Now with a extension called  *Nightly testers tools *, that will make these extensions work for you so you don't have to edit files to get them working. It's easy to do.
> 
> What we'll do is right click on the "incompatible" extensions in the EM and "enable" it  and then it will work.
> 
> ...


thnx drgrudge
Today I installed firefox 1.5 Beta1 and found that none of my firefox extensions working in this new version.
So I'm downloading this extension and I'll check whether it works or not.
thnx again...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2005)

If you guys do not like the new menus, Download '*Classic Menus for Winstripe*' extension.

Classic Menus for Winstripe

Thanks to supernova_00 of Neowin.

And ohh yeah use that Nightly testers tools extension to make your extension work with the new version.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

Can u pls be more specific about new menus?
About which menus r u talking about?


----------



## siriusb (Sep 9, 2005)

As of now, I have the following installed:

ImgLikeOpera
FraudEliminator
SessionSaver
Tabbed browser Preferences
IE View
AdBlock
Customize Google
FlashGot
Tweak Network
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Browse Images
Platypus
SwitchProxy Tool
Text-BgColor Fixer
Target Alert
Fetch Text URL
EzNav
AutoEmbedder

I wonder why FF loads slow


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 9, 2005)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Can u pls be more specific about new menus?
> About which menus r u talking about?


Thats the menu icons. Back/forward.. , history.. etc..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

@drgrudge
*Nightly testers tools* extension really worked.
Its gr8 extension.
All my firefox extensions now working properly in new 1.5 Beta 1 version.
ENJOY!!!


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 10, 2005)

Ohh.. thanks. By the way, can you tell me how much memory that it takes? I have a old and slow PC, so I wanna be sure it takes as much (or better still even less) memory/CPU usage than 1.0.6 



By the way, for all the dudes, who wanna take a Backup of the bookmarks.. in case you wanna revert to the old version. Use Bookmark *Backup extension*.
*www.pikey.me.uk/mozilla/extensions/bookmarkbackup.xpi

I have this extension installed


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 10, 2005)

Its taking 35 MB approx.
But I found it faster than previous versions.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 12, 2005)

Roboform and Google Toolbar Extensions don't work properly in Firefox beta 1.5 even after using Nightly build Extension. Will wait for final. By that time all extensions will be upgraded. I have now uninstalled beta 1.5


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2005)

I hv too uninstalled it!
I found some BUGs in this new version.
I hv mentioned them in another thread!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 12, 2005)

For all ADsense Subscribers !
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&category=Blogging&numpg=10&id=500

This displays ur current adsense value. !


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 12, 2005)

here is mine:-

1.ALLOW RIGHT-CLICK (DEFEATS WEB SITES' RIGHT CLICK PREVENTION SCRIPT).
2.BOOKMARKS BACKUP(CREATES A BACKUP OF BOOKMARKS.HTML EACH TIME THE BROWSER IS CLOSED).
3.CALCULATOR(A CALCULATOR WITH ADVANCED FEATURES).
4.CUSTOMIZE GOOGLE.(ENHANCE GOOGLE SEARCH RESULTS AND REMOVE ADS AND SPAM).
5.EXTENDED STATUSBAR(A STATUSBAR WITH SPEED,PERCENTAGE,TIMEAMD LOADED SIDE(LIKE OPERA'S ONE).
6.IE VIEW(OPEN PAGES IN IE VIA FIREFOX MENUS).
7.IMAGE ZOOM(ADDS ZOOM FUNCTIONALITY FOR IMAGES).
8.IMAGE ZOOMER(AN EXTENSION TO ZOOM IN AND OUT OF IMAGES VIA THE CONTEXT MENU).
9.MR TECH LOCAL INSTALL(LOCAL INSTALL POWER TOOLS FOR ALL USERS).
10.PDF DOWNLOAD(ALLOWS TO CHOOSE WHETHER YOU WANT TO VIEW A PDF FILE INSIDE THE BROWSER).
11.SESSION SAVER(MAGICALLY RESTORES YOUR LAST BROWSING SESSION).
12.TAB MIX(MANY FUNCTIONS FOR IMPROVED TABBED BROWSING).
13.TAB X (ADD A CLOSE BUTTON TO EACH OF THE BROWSER TABS).
14.TABSCROLLER(SWITCH BETWEEN TABS USING THE MOUSE WHEEL).
15.TWEAK NETWORK(TWEAK NETWORK SETTING).

Here are my list of extension each one of them play vital role.these are the best so far.

to get your extension click on 

*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}

this is the most funny thing.yet very creative.

*bugzilla.mozilla.org/attachment.cgi?id=114919

have fun keep on posting.

bye[/url]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2005)

gr8 Kitchen sink buddy!
But in ur extensions list some may be imitted, like

1.   ALLOW RIGHT-CLICK
2.   BOOKMARKS BACKUP
10. PDF DOWNLOAD
12. TAB MIX
13. TWEAK NETWORK

u can do the same work as these extensions do, bu hacking the *about:config* and some options in firefox.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 12, 2005)

i keep formatting my com.the software help me.without any pain in the neck


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 12, 2005)

U can simply backup the *prefs.js*, *userChrome.css*, *userContent.css* files, so that whenever u reinstall ur windows and firefox, u hv not to set all the settings again.
Simply replace the installed files with the backup files.
I always do so...


----------



## selva1966 (Sep 13, 2005)

01. FlashGot
02. Adblock
03. Session Saver

in order of installation.


----------



## srijit (Sep 14, 2005)

_Generated Wed Sep 14 2005 13:11:53 GMT+0530 (India Standard Time)_

Enabled Extensions: (16)

Adblock 0.5.2.039 - Filters ads from web-pages
Autofill 0.2 - Automatically fill out HTML forms
BBCodeXtra 0.2.3 - Adds BBCode/HTML/XHTML commands to the context menu
BugMeNot 0.7 - Bypass compulsory web registration with the context menu via www.bugmenot.com.
FlashGot 0.5.9.91 - Enables Firefox, Mozilla Suite, Netscape and Thunderbird to handle single and massive ("all" and "selection") downloads using the most popular external download managers for Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and FreeBSD (dozens currently supported, see Extension's Home Page for details). FlashGot offers also a Build Gallery functionality which helps to synthetize full media galleries in one page, from serial contents originally scattered on several pages, for easy and fast "download all".
FootieFox 0.5.6 - Soccer scores, live and instantly.

Forecastfox 0.8.1.3 - Get international weather forecasts and display it in any toolbar or statusbar with this highly customizable extension.
InFormEnter 0.2.9.8 - Helper for form filling in semi-automatic mode.
ListZilla 0.5.1 - Outputs an alphabetical list of either extensions or themes to a text, vB code, or HTML file.
NoScript 1.1.2.20050901 - Extra protection for your Firefox: NoScript allows JavaScript, Java (and other plugins) only for trusted domains of your choice (e.g. your home-banking web site). This whitelist based pre-emptive blocking approach  prevents exploitation of security vulnerabilities (known and even unknown!) with no loss of functionality... Experts will agree: Firefox is really safer with NoScript 
Sage 1.3.5 - A lightweight RSS and Atom feed aggregator.
SessionSaver .2 0.2.1.028 - Magically restores your last browsing session.
SwitchProxy Tool 1.3.2 - A tool that allows you to manage and switch between multiple proxy configurations quickly and easily.
Tab Mix Plus 0.2.3.1 - Tab browsing with an added boost.
Tweak Network 1.1 - Tweak network settings.
User Agent Switcher 0.6.6 - Adds a menu and a toolbar button to switch the user agent of the browser.

Generated by ListZilla
gonna look into GreaseMonkey sometime soon


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 14, 2005)

Apart from Nightly testers tools you can use the tip from *roachfiend.com/archives/2005/09/12/how-to-update-old-extensions-for-new-firefox-releases/



> The key to making these work (for 99.9% of the time, anyway) is changing one line in the install.rdf file. Thatâ€™s it!
> 
> So how do you do this? Read on and youâ€™ll find out.
> 
> ...


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 15, 2005)

Lol, even I have unistalled that 1.5 b1  

@navjotjsingh
That nighty tester is fine, nevertheless I will try this one also


----------



## whoopy_whale (Sep 22, 2005)

Now I have the following extensions installed...
Download Manager Tweak
Focus Last selected Tab
Google Toolbar for Firefox
Tweak Network
CustomizeGoogle
Adblock
CuteMenus-Crystal
Flashblock
ImgLikeOpera


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2005)

yes, thats y we need to install carefully, oonly those reqd...


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 25, 2005)

Adblock
No script
Forecast fos
Flashgot
Tabbedbrowser pref
Customize google


----------



## alib_i (Sep 30, 2005)

i found some less famous but very useful extensions

*Download Statusbar*
*downloadstatusbar.mozdev.org/
next time u download some file .. it wont open download window ... instead a statusbar ..
which can be furthur minimized to existing statusbar in FF .. really cool extension


*Auto copy *
*autocopy.mozdev.org/
copy like in *nix, highlight text and its copied, no need to press Ctrl-C


----------



## shwetanshu (Sep 30, 2005)

well any body having link to working smileyxtra database extension??? it is available but its database cannot be updated


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 30, 2005)

@alib_i, 
I have that Auto copy installed in my FX. V.0.5.4 
But it's quite buggy (or thats what I feel). Does that automatically deselect after the select thing? The earlier version used to be good, but this dint have that deselecting thing, I had to change that in that from about:config. 
How is this working in your FX?


----------



## alib_i (Oct 2, 2005)

there is an option for that ..
you can check/uncheck it .. whtever u want to !
*img82.imageshack.us/img82/537/clipboard012cc.jpg

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2005)

Ohh.. thanks man.. I dint like the blinking thing.. and it's working fine. Another thing, even after selecting "Enable in Text box", it dont work in text boxes. Any ideas? 


Another thing: What's the VS that you got?


----------



## alib_i (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah .. the text box thing sometimes work .. sometimes doesnt .. couldnt really figure out why !!
i use common rightclick-paste or ctrl+v for that 

and VS .. ughh .. i didnt get you ! 

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 2, 2005)

VS: Visual style. 
Like ashen/milk/XPMC likewise, not the Style XP, Windows blinds ...


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2005)

oops .. ok ..
its "royal five colour mod" (really cool theme)
*www.deviantart.com/deviation/8908279/
my desktop
*img67.imageshack.us/img67/828/desktop6mm.jpg


-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 3, 2005)

Theme is different from VS. Anyways thanks for the linko...


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 3, 2005)

adblock.


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

*please post the 'must have' firefox extensions and plugins.*

as i've observed mozilla firefox is one of the most popular browsers and due to consistent pressures from a friend i also recently switched to the firefox. and was very impressed. as some of you guys have been using it for a long time you must be familiar with it's extensions so please post them so that newbies like me can benefit from them.
Thanx guys


----------



## ishaan (Nov 10, 2005)

googlebar is good

its not the official google toolbar for firefox...some other guy made it it has many more cool things

theres a download manager extension also and that is much better than the built in download thing


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 10, 2005)

@ishaan 
thanx man

any more?..


----------



## jamyang312 (Nov 20, 2005)

HEY!!
all u guys do is tell tell and tell
Can u please start posting the links from where u can get the links????


----------



## ishaan (Nov 20, 2005)

why dont u guys use google?

*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application=firefox


----------



## selva1966 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes it works.  I am having it.


----------



## Generic Superhero (Nov 30, 2005)

Tabbrowser Preferences
Gmail Notifier
1-clickweather
Imageshack right-click
TabX
Adblock


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 1, 2005)

Flashgot is the right extension for you ax3.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

though i prefer opera over firefox
these are my fav ext's

sessionsaver
gmail notifier
bandwidthtester
adblock
flashgot


----------



## alib_i (Dec 3, 2005)

Is TabX working with FF1.5 for you guys ??

-----
alibi


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 3, 2005)

If this is the extension that adds a close button to each tab, then yes its working for me, I have 1.5 FireFox.

Try updating it (the extension) is its not working...

*img525.imageshack.us/img525/8338/untitled1vq.jpg


----------



## alib_i (Dec 3, 2005)

hmm ok ..
the previous tabx i had simply vanished when i upgraded to 1.5 ..
and the newer one wasnt installing ...
it's ok now .. i manually removed the extension and installed a fresh copy ..
just wanted to know about compatibility ..
thnx

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 3, 2005)

alib_i,
You should try: 
Toolbar clean up extension. 
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=383849

It has the feature of 4-5 extensions and inc. tabX feature..


----------



## knight17 (Dec 4, 2005)

adblock 
autofill
slogger
session saver 
Gmail notifier[opera?]
Auto Copy


----------



## rollcage (Jan 2, 2006)

*Enabled Extensions on 1.5:
- Adblock 0.5.2.056
- Adblock Filterset.G Updater 0.2.6
- BBCodeXtra 0.2.5.4
- CustomizeGoogle 0.40
- Download Manager Tweak 0.7.1
- FlashGot 0.5.9.99
- Google Toolbar for Firefox 1.0.20051122
- ImageShack right-click 0.3.2
- MR Tech Local Install 4.0
- Tab X 0.5
- Tabbrowser Preferences 1.2.8.8*

1 & 2 are a must install on firefox.. makes the surfing 99.9% AD-Free
and

@alib_i

*Tabx 0.5 (Download)* works better than the new version with help of _MR Tech Local Install 4.0_ AFAIK

Regards
rollcage


----------



## alib_i (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot rollcage.

But I tried Toolbar Cleanup suggested by drgrudge and found it much better. It has tabx built in.

But later .. I found one TabFX which has undoclosetab feature plus the tabx part too.
Hence I presently use it instead of tabx extension.

I'm quite contended with my present config.

-----
alibi


----------



## rollcage (Jan 2, 2006)

This is how .. TAB X 0.5 looks .. Can you show urs.

*img351.imageshack.us/img351/5448/tabx053hg.jpg


----------



## alib_i (Jan 3, 2006)

sure .. here you go.
*img252.imageshack.us/img252/1192/clipboard012pm.gif

notice the absense of search bar on right .. that's 'toolbar cleanup'
it appears on mouse hover.
(althogh I had to manually edit the extension to allow it to show the GO button  )

-----
alibi


----------



## rollcage (Jan 3, 2006)

As forme ..  I think the small X button looks cool since it leaves the standard close button .. if you want to cloase the tabs fast one by one.. just personal opinion
 try that too .. may be you like it


----------



## alib_i (Jan 3, 2006)

hmm .. I prefer this kind of button at it shows you the exact boundary of the button and with help of change in colour of button on mouse-hover it helps you NOT close an open tab accidentally. 
It's a personal choice ..
I've tried TabX but I like this arrangement more.
no load.

-----
alibi


----------



## drgrudge (Jan 3, 2006)

Hmm.. I stopped using the Tab X extension. But I have a clean toobar extension which cleans up the menus and removes all the unwanted things. 
I have posted abt that in my previous post in this page, just scroll above. 
See the image: (note the items in the menus and also the search box is "collapsed")
*img396.imageshack.us/img396/5821/28xp1.png


Now see the tabs.. note that the tabs now look as they look at Maxthon, only the active tab has the close and when we hover the mouse, then we the close for other tabs as well. 
*img362.imageshack.us/img362/1180/untitled5du.png


----------



## rollcage (Jan 28, 2006)

I have installed two new .. 


*img33.imageshack.us/img33/4339/fasterfox0cx.jpg

*Forecastfox* ---- 
*releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/extensions/forecastfox/forecastfox-0.8.2.5-fx+mz+ns.xpi



*Torrent bar*

*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1496&application=firefox


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok I like adblock.


Do anyone knows about any extension that works like opera notes.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Feb 1, 2006)

mine are 

FireFTP
Download StatusBar


----------



## alib_i (Feb 19, 2006)

Found a wonderful new extension !!

Ajax Yahoo! Mail

Install it .. you're yahoo mail experience will change forever!
Yahoo mail will behave just like Gmail.. check it out.

-----
alibi


----------



## shakti (Feb 19, 2006)

Flash got can be good


----------



## sujithtom (Feb 19, 2006)

guys plz provide describtion of each add-ons also...


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Guys, did Ya try the new Auto Copy extension. It's really cool and we select items in text boxes also (earlier, the deselect after copy option dint work). 

Here is the list of extensions that I have installed. 
*img314.imageshack.us/img314/8582/untitled0xh.gif


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2006)

Using tab mix plus is one for all solution for tabbed browsing. you can also add close buttons like tabx.


----------



## alib_i (Feb 23, 2006)

yup .. it doesnt
instead use "FlashGot"

-----
alibi


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 11, 2006)

IE tab- for pesky IE only sites
gmail notifier
adblock


----------



## hafees (Mar 14, 2006)

Developer toolbar. It is really helpful for a web programmer.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Mar 14, 2006)

will IE tab allow windows update in FF ?


----------



## whoopy_whale (Mar 14, 2006)

Is there any extension that allows us to install and use an extension without restarting FF?


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 17, 2006)

I use:

showip
google safe browsing
flashgot
flashblock
noscript
adblock
add n edit cookies
Translate
Russ Key.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't expect a Toolbar from MSN for Firefox...It is their browser's biggest competitior!

Yahoo! has a toolbar for Firefox!
*toolbar.yahoo.com/ 
Open this link in Firefox to get the link for Yahoo! Toolbar for Firefox!

In no way you can get messenger inside a firefox plugin.

Try Meebo to chat on Y! or MSN using a website!


----------



## mako_123 (Mar 21, 2006)

Image Shack right click
Adblock
Google Toolbar for Firerox


----------



## overdose_14 (Mar 22, 2006)

POPCAP Plugin is my favourite to play games with mozilla


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 25, 2006)

ad block
faster fox
flash got
mouse gestures


----------



## hafees (Mar 26, 2006)

*Best firefox extensions.*

Pls review the firefox extensions you like.

To me,
For web developers

Web developer 1.0.2. 
It adds a lot of tools in the toolbar including css, html validator etc. A very good one. *addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=60

Measure It. 
You can measure the width of any part in a web page like an image in photoshop. Very handy one.
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=539

Colorzilla.
Pick the color value of any pixel in the page.
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=271&application=firefox

Screen grab: 
Captures the screen 
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1146&application=firefox

Dummy lipsum : To generate dummy text.
 *addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=2064&application=firefox

Console2 : javascript error console
*addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=1815&application=firefox


----------



## jay4u (Apr 16, 2006)

flashgot and sessionsaver for me.... cant do without them...... other extension i like are

tabbrowsing...... fasterfox...... foxytunes......gmail notifier... ieview... pdf downloader...... imagezoom....and some search enhancer etc.


----------



## Anup Nair (Feb 8, 2007)

* Extensions:* [32]
- Adblock Plus 0.7.2.4 - Ads were yesterday!
- All-in-One Sidebar 0.7.1 - Sidebar control with award-winning user experience!
- BBCodeXtra 0.2.5.6 - Adds BBCode/HTML/XHTML commands to the context menu
- Colorful Tabs 2.0 - Colorful Tabs colors every tab in a different color and makes them easy to distinguish while beautifying the overall appeal of the interface.
- CustomizeGoogle 0.55 - Enhance Google search results and remove ads and spam.
- CuteMenus - Crystal SVG 1.8.2.1 - Adds icons to all menus.
- Download Statusbar 0.9.4.5.1 - View and manage downloads from a tidy statusbar
- DownThemAll! 0.9.9.7 - The mass downloader for Firefox.
- ErrorZilla Mod 0.2 - Implements a useful error page when a website cannot be reached.
- Fasterfox 2.0.0 - Performance and network tweaks for Firefox.
- Firefox Extension Backup Extension (FEBE) 4.0.4 - Firefox Extension Backup Extension
- Flashblock 1.5.2 - Replaces Flash objects with a button you can click to view them.
- FlashGot 0.5.98.070302 - Enables single and massive ("all" and "selection") downloads using the most popular external download managers for Windows, Mac OS X, Linux and FreeBSD (dozens currently supported, see Extension's Home Page for details). FlashGot offers also a Build Gallery functionality which helps to synthetize full media galleries in one page from serial contents originally scattered on several pages, for easy and fast "download all".
- Gmail Space 0.5.6 - Use your Gmail account space for file storage. Enables uploading/downloading of folders.
- GooglePreview 2.1.4 - Inserts web site previews in Google and Yahoo search results.
- ImgLikeOpera 0.6.15 - Allows load only the images that you want
- Menu Editor 1.2.3 - Customize application menus
- Mouse Gestures 1.5.2 - Allows you to execute common commands using mouse gestures.
- MR Tech Local Install 5.3.2.3 - Local Install power tools for all users. (en-US)
- NoScript 1.1.4.6.070317 - Extra protection for your Firefox: NoScript allows JavaScript, Java (and other plugins) only for trusted domains of your choice (e.g. your home-banking web site). This whitelist based pre-emptive blocking approach  prevents exploitation of security vulnerabilities (known and even unknown!) with no loss of functionality... Experts will agree: Firefox is really safer with NoScript 
- Paste and Go 2 0.8 - Paste Text and Load/Search It Immediately
- PDF Download 0.7.9 - Allows to choose what you want to do with a PDF file: download it, view it with an external viewer or view it as HTML!
- ScrapBook 1.2.0.8 - Helps you to save Web pages and organize the collection.
- Screen grab! 0.93 - Saves a web-page as an image.
- Show Image 0.4.2 - Adds context menu entry to reload images that failed to show on page.
- Smiley Xtra 4.1.1 - Insert smilies from an online database into forum posts, blogs and more!
- Tab Mix Plus 0.3.5.2 - Tab browsing with an added boost.
- Tiny Menu 1.4.2 - Replace the standard menu bar with a tiny menu popup.
- Toolbar Buttons 0.3.0.6 - Adds toolbar buttons.
- United States English Dictionary 2.0.0.6 - English United States (en-US) spellchecking dictionary
- Update Notifier 0.1.5.2 - Notifies you when updates are available for your extensions and themes.
- User Agent Switcher 0.6.9 - Adds a menu and a toolbar button to switch the user agent of the browser.

* Themes:* [3]
- *Blue Ice 1.2.4* - A crisp, simple ice blue theme.
- Firefox (default)
- Noia 2.0 (eXtreme) 3.371 - Fully skinned based on Noia icon set.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 11, 2007)

AdBlock Plus
Show ip
Auto Copy (to copy selected text automatically)
Click and go
Firefox Extension Backup
Greasemonkey
IE Tab
New Tab button
colorzilla
Text size toolbar( very useful to increase the font size of a page viewing)

currently using a script frm *userscripts.org/scripts/show/6205
 with greasemonkey to automatically change white background to grey. 
Any one with same kind of addon or script plz post it here 
I HATE WHITE  BACKGROUND.


----------



## aj27july (Mar 2, 2007)

mine is adblock plus


----------



## sagsall4u (Mar 6, 2007)

hey guys just started using FF a week ago and i love it . ive heard about FF extensions but cud u tell me how do i get it. thx in adv


----------



## Asfaq (Mar 6, 2007)

PasteandGo
Adblock
IETab


----------



## comrade (Mar 6, 2007)

Flashgot
Temporary Inbox
Linkification
SessionManager


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 6, 2007)

sagsall4u said:
			
		

> hey guys just started using FF a week ago and i love it . ive heard about FF extensions but cud u tell me how do i get it. thx in adv



open *addons.mozilla.org/ from firefox. select any theme or extension you want to install, click download, simple  

here is my list of extensions:

Foxmarks
IE Tab
Orkut Scrapper
PDF Download
Session Manager
Stumble Upon
Stylish
Video Downloader
Yahoo mail Notifier
fireFTP
DownThemAll!
ChatZilla
__________
just installed Smiley Xtra 4. very cool..
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v200/xxkyootekiraxx/mf.gif


----------



## tapan_011 (Mar 9, 2007)

foxytunes
fasterfox
downthemall


----------



## uchiha.sasuke (Mar 9, 2007)

fasterfox
flashgot
TMP


----------



## Faun (Mar 9, 2007)

Mr Tech Local Install (tweak every aspect and even install incompatible extensions)
flashgot (direct download to any download manager)
adblock plus (saves bandwith and some kinky pics)
Clipmarks (just capture the thing u want and preserve it as snippets)
Download Statusbar (removes bulky download window)
Foxmarks (synchronize ur bookmarks so that u will hav them forever)
Hide IP (you know it)
No Scripts (FF + No Scripts = a very safe browser, hi 5)
IE Tab (in case some site dont just open correctly switch to IE powered tab)
Link Alert (tells u what each link is by changing mouse curser)
Save Images in Folder (i need it desperately)
Show picture (just the same option as in IE)
Stumble Upon (share the sites with ur browsing taste)
UnPlug (get direct links to streaming videos)

I feel that ends here for me.


----------



## paragkalra (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there any FIREFOX ADDON to save all your previously existing ADDONS. So that next time when you reinstall FIREFOX you are not required search for all your favourite addons and it automatically installs all your previously existed addons.


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 16, 2007)

ya u can install Mozilla Backup to backup almost everything of firefox. get it from
mozbackup.jasnapaka.com


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

^^^^^^ switch proxy
and 
foxy proxy


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 4, 2008)

Forecast Fox
Adblock PLUS
Aero Fox theme
Talkback
Download Statusbar
PicLens
ChatZilla
Flashgot
Noscript
PDF Download
English Dictionary
Cooliris Previews


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 4, 2008)

ABP+
Foxytunes(isn't available for FF3 yet)
Flashgot


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 4, 2008)

flashblock
cache viewer
noia 2.0 extreme
google toolbar
ad block plus
flashgot
DownThemAll
fireuploader


----------



## nvidia (Jul 21, 2008)

Ad Block Plus
DataFox
And Stylish(to get rid of the ugly default digit forum theme)


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 21, 2008)

*ChatZilla
Noia eXtreme Skin
AdBlockPlus
FlashBlock
Download Helper
DownThemAll
CacheViewer
FlashGot
RIP*


----------



## R2K (Aug 19, 2008)

ad block plus just rocks...................


----------



## tkin (Aug 19, 2008)

1.Download Helper(Flash video downloader)
2.Download Statusbar.
3.Adblock.
4.Piclens.
5.BugMeNot.
6.Flashgot.
7.cache Viewer.
8.And last BUT not least Cooooo.........ooooool Skins


----------



## roonie (Oct 16, 2008)

One help please - I wanna open my homepage by using mouse gesture what should i do ...how to the script?..please help in firegesture


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 16, 2008)

adblock
bitcomet downloader helper
block site
British english dictionary
Down Them all
Extended statusbar
fast video download
flag fox
flash video resource downloader
flashblock
flashgot
fox tab
greasemonkey
image sack toolbar
media pirate
media warp
open download
pdf download
show picture
show ip
splash
start aid online bookmark
stop autoplay
stylish
tab sidebar
title save
torrent finder toolbar


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 16, 2008)

nvidia said:


> Ad Block Plus
> 
> And Stylish(to get rid of the ugly default digit forum theme)


can u post the screeny of the new digit forum theme !! using the Stylish addon !! Plz.. 

also, does the Ad Block Plus, blocks all Ads in webpages ??? like the sidebar ads in digit forum too !! (if u cna post a screeny for tat too it will be gr8)
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## denharsh (Oct 26, 2008)

1. Greasemonkey:

Link: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/748
2. Speed dial :

link: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4810


3. CoolPreviews:

Link: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2207


4. Customize Google: 

Link: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/743


5. Bettergmail 2 :
Link :*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/6076




6. Flashblock:*addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433




7. Stumble upon: 
link: *addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/138


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Oct 26, 2008)

ABP
IMGlikeopera
No-script


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2008)

1.) ad block plus
2.) greasemonkey
3.) PDF download
4.) speed dial
5.) flashblock


----------



## max_demon (Oct 27, 2008)

Download Helper
Screengrab
ABP
Stylish
Gresemonkey
Tor
Tab Mix Plus
Download Them All

etc etc


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 27, 2008)

Foxmarks - can now sync your saved passwords as well
NoScript
Adblock Plus
FlashGot
StumbleUpon toolbar
Unismilies
ReloadEvery


----------



## casanova (Oct 27, 2008)

Adblock Plus
Bugmenot
Download Statusbar
Flagfox
Right Click Link
Save Image In Folder
Save Images
Stylish
Tab Counter
Tab Mix Plus
Tab Popup
Webmail Notifier
WOT

Greasemonkey users, share your favorite scripts as well


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 27, 2008)

I literally stumbled upon an extension called ScribeFire which allows me to directly make posts to my blog, manage Adsense for it , check no. of visitors, etc. It's a swiss army knife for all firefox using bloggers 
Highly recommended by me


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 14, 2009)

Server Spy
Status Bar Calculator


----------

